# Usaci 1x point show in Auburn,Alabama



## scionboxrox (Jan 12, 2009)

The Car Stereo Shop
4th annual Midnight Madness Show and Sale 
August 20 and 21.

Friday night starts the sale and the giveaways every hour
8pm begins with a Neon Competition and some SPL and SQ tuning time. A great way to enjoy each others company and vehicles in the shade(nighttime).

Saturday starts again at 9 am with more sales and giveaways and 
registration for the show begins at 12pm to 2pm and the show is expected to 
begin at 2pm. This is a Usaci show and we hope everyone can come out and enjoy some great summer fun with cool folks and cool sounds!

The Car Stereo Shop
1912 Opelika Rd.
Auburn,Al
36830
334-887-8422 contact for further details


----------

